# كيفية الإعداد للزواج السعيد؟



## Br.Hany (11 مايو 2009)

*   كيفية الإعداد للزواج السعيد؟

كيف تعد نفسك لزواج سعيد؟

اعرف نفسك

تلخصت فلسفة سقراط في هذه العبارة "اعرف نفسك", وقديماً قيل "رحم الله أمرء عرف قدر نفسه", ومعرفة الإنسان لنفسه ليست أمراً سهلاً. عليك أن تجلس مع نفسك جلسة هادئة, وتضعها أمام المرآة, وتكون أميناً ودقيقاً في حكمك على نفسك, وتحدد بدقة نقط الضعف في حياتك, فلكل واحد منا نقط ضعف معينة يعرفها "يعرفون كل واحد ضربة قلبه" (ملوك 8: 38). أعرف هل أنت سريع الغضب؟ هل أنت غير لماح للأمور؟ هل أنت بوهيمى في حياتك؟ هل تتصف باللامبالاة؟ هل أنت دقيق أكثر مما يجب بحيث تضايق دقتك الآخرين؟ هل تميل إلى النقد والسخرية اللاذعة؟ هل أنت ضعيف أمام النساء؟ اعرف تماماً نقط الضعف في حياتك, واعزم متكلاً على نعمة الله بأن تتخلص منها, وتتحفظ من السقوط بسببها.

وكما تحدد نقط ضعفك, عليك كذلك أن تعرف بوعي وتقدير نقط القوة في حياتك, وأن تستخدمها بحكمة لبيان شخصيتك, وبيان أفراد أسرتك, فما لم يكن لك هذا الفهم الدقيق لنقط الضعف والقوة في حياتك, فستعيش حياة زوجية مشوشة تظلم فيها من يعيش معك, وتبذر في جوانب بيتك بذور التعاسة والشقاء التي تنمو مع الأيام حتى تصبح أشواكاً حادة مؤلمة لكل من يعيش معك.

(2) اقبل نفسك

الإنسان الذي يكره نفسه, يكره الآخرين, وأول من يكره هو أقرب الناس إليه "زوجته" لذلك فلا بد من قبول الإنسان لنفسه, لا بد أن تكون الشخص الذي وجد السلام الداخلي, لا بد أن تكون في سلام مع نفسك, لكي تقبل الآخرين وتعيش معهم في سلام.

كان لورد بيرون يكره نفسه بسبب سواد خطاياه فكان يضرب زوجته.. ولما سألته لماذا تضربني بغير سبب؟ أجاب عينيك تذكرني بسواد خطاياي. أسمعك تقول: أنا لا أستطيع أن أقبل نفسي.. بسبب الخطايا الموجودة في حياتي, وبسبب النقص الموجود في جسدي.

(أ) أقبل نفسك على أساس محبة الله لك وعمل نعمته فيك: "في هذا هي المحبة ليس أننا نحن أحببنا الله بل أنه هو أحبنا وأرسل ابنه كفارة لخطايانا" (1يو 4: 10).

لقد أحبك الله وأنت خاطئ, وأرسل ابنه ليغطي بعمل صليبه سواد خطاياك. وإذا كان الله قد قبلك لأجل المسيح وفي المسيح. وأحبك هذا الحب الشديد حتى بذل ابنه من أجلك... فاقبل نفسك لأن الله أحبك وقبلك. وإن حب الله لك هو الأساس الأول لقبولك نفسك.

واقبل نفسك على أساس عمل نعمة الله فيك.. إن أول خطوة للحصول على السلام الداخلي هي أن تكون في سلام مع الله, وهذا السلام هو هبة يمنحها الله لمن يؤمن به, بالرب يسوع المسيح – إيماناً قلبياً – ملخصاً شخصياً لنفسه.

"فإذ قد تبررنا بالإيمان لنا سلام مع الله بربنا يسوع المسيح" (رو 5: 1)

لقد منح الرب يسوع هذا السلام الداخلي لامرأة مزقتها الخطيئة, جاءت إليه باكية نادمة على خطاياها إذ قال لها "مغفورة لك خطاياك.. إيمانك قد خلصك اذهبي بسلام" (لو 7: 48, 50).

بهذه العلاقة السليمة مع الله يمكنك أن تقبل نفسك, وبقبولك لنفسك ستقبل الآخرين.. إن عمل نعمة الله في حياتنا يجعلنا نحب الآخرين.. قال واحد من البيض كان يكره السود: لما عملت نعمة الله في قلبي بعمى الألوان.. ولم أعد أميز بين شخص وآخر بسبب لون بشرته.

(ب) اقبل نفسك لأن الله خلقك على صورته: هذه حقيقة أكدها سفر التكوين بكلماته "وقال الله نعمل الإنسان على صورتنا كشبهنا.. فخلق الله الإنسان على صورته. على صورة الله خلقه. ذكراً وأنثى خلقهم" (تك 1: 26, 27).

(حـ) اقبل نفسك لأن الله قد صنعك على الصورة التي أنت بها: كثيرون تحدثوا إليّ بأسى معلنين عدم رضاهم عن الصورة التي خلقهم الله عليها.. قال لي واحد: أنا أعرف أنني قبيح الشكل, أنفي, وفمي, وأذني وعيني.. كلي دميم.. وقالت لي فتاة لو كان أنفي أقصر مما هو .. لو كانت عيناي أوسع.. لو كان جلد بشرتي أكثر بياضاً.. لو كان فمي دقيقاً رقيقاً.. لأحببت نفسي.. ولكنني أصارحك أنني غير راضية على شكلي.

هذه كلها عبارات تمرد تعلن رفض الإنسان للصورة التي أوجده بها الله قال أيوب " يداك كونتاني وصنعتاني كلي جميعاً" (أي 10: 8).

اعلم يقيناً أن الله هو الذي صنعك على الصورة التي أنت بها, وأن جمالك أو قبحك, أو التشوه الخلقي في جسدك هو جزء من خطته الحكيمة في حياتك.. بحق قال أحدهم: "لو أن أنف كليوباتره كان أطول مما هو سنتيمتراً واحداً لتغير وجه التاريخ"!!

فضع في ذهنك أن الله خلقك بالصورة التي أنت عليها, وفي المكان الذي ولدت فيه لغرض حكيم في قصده, وعليك أن تقبل نفسك كما خلقك.. سواء كنت قصير القامة أو طويل القامة, واسع العينين أو ضيق العينين, نحيف أو بدين, قوي أو ضعيف, أسود أو أبيض, جميل أو دميم.

عليك أن تردد بفرح كلمات داود: "لأنك أنت أقتنيت كليتي. نسجتني في بطن أمي. أحمدك من أجل أني قد أمتزت عجباً. عجيبة هي أعمالك ونفسي تعرف ذلك يقيناً. لم تختف عنك عظامي حينما صنعت في الخفاء ورقمت في أعماق الأرض. رأت عيناك أعضائي وفي سفرك كلها كتبت يوم تصورت إذ لم يكن واحد منها" (مز 139: 13 - 16).

الله إذ رأى عظامك, وأعضاءك, وسجلها في سفره قبل أن توجد, وإذ كان هو مبدع الكون كله, قد سر بشكلك, فهل تتمرد أنت على النقص الموجود به, وترفض نفسك, وتعيش في انقسام داخلي, وبالتالي ترفض الآخرين, وتعيش في صراع معهم؟!

لما سأل التلاميذ الرب يسوع عن المولود الأعمى قائلين: "يا معلم من أخطأ هذا أم أبواه حتى ولد أعمى؟" أجاب يسوع: "لا هذا أخطأ ولا أبواه لكن لتظهر "أعمال الله فيه" (يو 9: 2, 3). وقد قيل عن أعمال الله "ما أعظم أعمالك يا رب.. كلها بحكمة صنعت" (مز 104: 24).

ذات يوم سأل أحدهم والداً أخرس, عرف محبة الله في المسيح., هذا السؤال: "لماذا سمح الله بأن تولد أخرس؟". وأمسك الولد بقطعة طباشير, وكتب رده التالي "نعم أيها الآب لأن هكذا صارت المسرة أمامك" (مت 11: 26)

فاقبل نفسك راضياً عن الصورة التي أوجدك الله عليها "ومن منكم إذا أهتم يقدر أن يزيد على قامته ذراعاً واحدة" (مت 6: 27).

(د) اقبل نفسك لأن الله يأمرك بحب نفسك: ذات يوم جاء "ناموسي" للمسيح وسأله: "يا معلم أية وصية هي العظمى في الناموس؟" فقال له يسوع: "تحب الرب إلهك من كل قلبك ومن كل نفسك ومن كل فكرك. هذه هي الوصية الأولى والعظمى. والثانية مثلها تحب قريبك كنفسك" (مت 22: 36 - 39).

الله يأمرك إذ أن تحب قريبك كنفسك.. وهذا يعني أنك إذا كرهت نفسك ستكره قريبك, وأن مقياس حبك لقريبك هو حبك لنفسك.. وأقرب قريب لك هو زوجتك.

ويقيناً أن هناك علاقة قوية بين حب الإنسان لله, وحبه لنفسه, وحبه لقريبه.

وحب الإنسان لله يعني أن يسر الإنسان ويفرح بوجوده في محضر الله, حين يحب اثنان الواحد الآخر, فإنهما يسعدان بوجودهما معاً وينفردا للحديث معاً, ويعمل الواحد جهده لإسعاد الآخر.. يقدم الواحد للآخر هدايا, يكتب الواحد للآخر, يفكر الواحد في الآخر, يشتاق الواحد للآخر, يشارك الواحد الآخر في تفاصيل ودقائق حياته.

وعلى هذا القياس فإن حبك لله يقاس بالوقت الذي تقضيه في الحديث معه بالصلاة, وفي سماع حديثه بقراءة كلمته, وفي سعيك الحثيث لإرضائه. قال الرب يسوع لتلاميذه "إن كنتم تحبونني فاحفظوا وصاياي" (يو 14: 15).

وقال يوحنا الرسول "وأما من حفظ كلمته فحقاً في هذا قد تكلمت محبة الله. بهذا نعرف أننا فيه" (1 يو 2: 5).

حين تحب الله, ستحب نفسك, وما معنى محبتك لنفسك؟ معناها أنك في هدوء نفسك ستدرك أن سلوكك مرض لله, وبالتالي لنفسك. وإنك ستفكر في سلوكك وتقول لنفسك: "يا نفسي أعتقد أن الله كان راضياً عن ما قلتيه اليوم, عن اللهجة التي تكلمت بها, عن نغمة صوتك, .. عن أسلوب تصرفاتك.. عن الرغبات التي امتلكت قلبك, عن مشاعرك اتجاه الآخرين, عن الأفكار التي احتلت عقلك" وليس في هذا كله كبرياء, أو غرور, أو أنانية. هذه روح صحية إذا امتزجت بالتوبة المخلصة في وقت الفشل, وبالجوع المستمر للقوة الإلهية التي تعطي نصره على الضعف.

إن هذا النوع الصحي لمحبتك لنفسك هو مفتاح محبتك – المحبة الصحيحة لقريبك – وأكرر أقرب قريب لك هو زوجتك.

أعط الفرصة لنعمة الله لتعلمك الحديث المناسب. والتصرف المناسب, ولتضع في نفسك وعقلك الرغبات المناسبة, والمشاعر المناسبة والأفكار المناسبة التي تجعلك في سلام مع نفسك, فتصبح شخصية سوية متزنة, وبهذا تستطيع أن تحب قريبك كنفسك, وأن تحيا حياة زوجية سعيدة "هل يسير اثنان معاً إن لم يتواعدا (يتفقا)" (عاموس 3: 3).

(3) اعرف مركزك واعرفي مركزك

 من أهم خطوات الإعداد للزواج السعيد أن تعرف فكر الله عن مركزك ومكانك في الزواج, فتعاسة الكثيرين في حياتهم الزوجية, أو عن فهم خاطئ توارثوه عن آبائهم وأمهاتهم عن هذا المركز الخطير.

فماذا يقول الله في كلمته عن مركز الرجل ومركز المرأة في بناء البيت السعيد؟

"الرجل هو رأس المرأة كما أن المسيح هو أيضاً رأس الكنيسة" (أف 5: 23).

"كذلك يجب على الرجال أن يحبوا نساءهم كأجسادهم. من يحب امرأته يحب نفسه. فإن لم يبغض أحد جسده قط بل يقوته ويربيه كما الرب أيضاً للكنيسة" (أف 5: 28,29).

هذه النصوص الكتابية ترينا بوضوح التركيب العضوي للزواج السعيد, ففي إتحاد الرجل والمرأة في الزواج نجد "جسداً واحداً" رأس هذا الجسد هو "الرجل", وجسد هذا الرأس هو "الرجل", وجسد هذا الرأس هو "المرأة" فهل يعني هذا استعباد الرجل للمرأة, أو إلغاء الرجل لشخصية المرأة؟!

هذا هو الجهل الذي توارثناه وتعلمناه, وكان هو السر وراء التعاسة الزوجية التي نراها في الكثير من البيوت.

إن التركيب العضوي للجسد البشري يؤكد لنا أن الرأس ليست وظيفته استعباد الجسد.. إن الرأس هو مركز التفكير والتدبير لمصلحة الجسد,. والرأس يتلقى مشاعر الجسد ويعمل على إشباعها أو توجيهها التوجيه الصحيح, لا بالعنف, بل الاقتناع واللطف.

فالمسيح هو رأس الكنيسة "لأن الرجل هو رأس المرأة كما أن المسيح أيضاً هو رأس الكنيسة" (أف 5: 13) وهو لا يلغي شخصية الكنيسة, وإنما يفكر فيها ويدبر حاجاتها, ويطهرها بكلمته, ويعمل فيها بنعمته, وبجاذبية محبته لتتغير من مجد إلى مجد حتى تصل إلى صورته.. "أحب المسيح.. الكنيسة وأسلم نفسه لأجلها لكي يقدسها مطهراً إياها بغسل الماء بالكلمة. لكي يحضرها لنفسه كنيسة مجيدة لا دنس فيها ولا غضن أو شيء من مثل ذلك بل تكون مقدسة وبلا عيب" (أف 5: 25 - 27).

رئاسة المسيح للكنيسة لم تدفعه لاستعباد الكنيسة, ولم تعطه لحق في استغلال الكنيسة.. بل على العكس كانت محبة مضحية باذلة "أسلم نفسه لأجلها".. وقد استطرد الرسول بولس قائلاً "كذلك يجب على الرجال أن يحبوا نساءهم كأجسادهم" (أف 5: 28).

ففكرة استعباد الزوج لزوجته, فكرة وثنية غير مسيحية, وديكتاتورية الرجل في بيته لا أساس لها في العهدين القديم والجديد. فمع أننا نقرأ في رسالة بطرس الرسول الأولى الكلمات "فإنه هكذا كانت قديماً النساء القديسات المتوكلات على الله يزين أنفسهن خاضعات لرجالهن كما كانت سارة تطيع إبراهيم داعية إياه سيدها التي صرتن أولادها صانعات خيراً وغير خائفات خوفاً البتة" (1بط3: 5, 6) وهي كلمات ترينا طاعة سارة لإبراهيم واحترامها له.. إلا أنه يجب أن لا يفوت علينا أن طاعة سارة لإبراهيم لم تكن طاعة "عمياء", بل طاعة واعية مدركة لخطورة مسئوليتها وحقيقة مركزها, ولذلك نقرأ في سفر التكوين الكلمات: "ورأت سارة ابن هاجر المصرية الذي ولدته لإبراهيم يمزح.فقالت لإبراهيم اطرد هذه الجارية وابنها. لأن ابن هذه الجارية لا يرث مع ابني اسحق. فقبح الكلام جداً في عيني إبراهيم لسبب ابنه" (تك21: 9 - 11).

فهل فرض إبراهيم إرادته على سارة بديكتاتورية مستبدة, وأبقى هاجر وإسماعيل رغم إرادتها؟

يقينا لا.... لقد لجأ إلى الله يطلب حلاً للمشكلة التي هددت سعادة بيته, وهي مشكلة دقيقة لأنها ترتبط بعواطفه نحو ابنه إسماعيل, وطرد هاجر وإسماعيل يعني جرح هذه العواطف الشرعية التي لا غبار عليها.

"فقال الله لإبراهيم لا يقبح في عينيك من أجل الغلام ومن أجل جاريتك في كل ما تقول لك سارة اسمع لقولها. لأنه بإسحق يدعى لك نسل" (تك 21: 9- 12).

لقد وقف الله إلى جوار سارة, ولم يطالبها بطاعة عمياء لإبراهيم مع احترامها الشديد له, وأمر إبراهيم أن يسمع لقولها. فليس هناك خضوع أعمى في الزواج المسيحي السعيد, بل هناك حب باذل غير مستغل من ناحية الزواج, يقابله خضوع واع من ناحية الزوجة.

منقول *


----------



## اني بل (13 مايو 2009)

ميرسي على الموضوع الحلو .....وربنا يباركك


----------



## وليم تل (13 مايو 2009)

شكرا هانى 
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمت بود​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 مايو 2009)

موضوع جميل يا هانى 

ميرررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (16 مايو 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا على الموضوع  الراااااااااااااااااائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## happy angel (18 مايو 2009)




----------



## queen of heart (14 يوليو 2009)

شكرا ع الموضوع الجميل ده 
وربنا يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (19 يوليو 2009)

جميل  يا هاني

شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## just member (19 يوليو 2009)




----------



## النهيسى (23 يوليو 2009)

موضوعك رااائع جدااا يارب باركك شكرا​


----------

